# ISO 400 indoors...



## PandaWolf

Okay, I'm headed to an Otep concert. It's indoors...I have no idea what the place is like, and I was unable to get ISO 3200 (Though my school's D76 can't develop it if it's Ilford anyway..). Basically, I was wondering if there is SOME way to shoot indoors without a flash, or Tripod. The lights might be bright. Not entirely sure. Good chance they won't be...So, is there any possible way to do this?? (Naturally I'd have to shoot at my highest aperture, but what from there?)


----------



## PJL

If you're shooting B&W film, you can set your 400 ISO film to 1600 (2 stops), and just have it push-processed when you get it developed. Color film is a bit trickier as it shouldn't be pushed processed, though it shouldn't be too hard to find 800 speed color film; I know my local Walmart carries it. Other than that, as you say, widest aperture possible. All you can do, really.


----------



## KenC

A monopod might work if you're not going to be moving around too much.  Not as good as a tripod, but it should allow you to shoot at a shutter speed about three stops slower than you can usually manage.


----------



## GreatPhotoRace

You will have a little bit more play with exposure if you shoot in RAW.  About +/- 2 stops

Light Stalking » Should You Really Shoot in RAW?


----------



## Helen B

As PJL says you can simply push the ISO 400 film one or two stops to expose it at EI 800 or 1600. (Which film have you got and how do you use the D-76 at school &#8211; diluted one-shot; reused or replenished?) Even Ilford Delta 3200 needs to be pushed to get EI 3200 because it is an ISO 800 or 1000 film (depending on the developer) not an ISO 3200 film (Ilford are careful not to call it an ISO 3200 film). To the best of my knowledge there are no ISO 3200 B&W films &#8211; they are around ISO 800 to 1250 and need to be pushed when exposed at EI 3200.

You can push colour film, both negative and reversal. You usually define the number of nominal stops of push when sending it in for processing. This may not correspond exactly with the EI setting on your camera. For example, I would expose ISO 320 reversal film at EI 1000 instead of EI 1250 when specifying &#8216;Push 2&#8217; and at EI 1600 or 2000 when specifying &#8216;Push 3&#8217;. For reversal film you can fine-tune the number of stops or fractional stops of push: ie Push 1/3, Push 1/2,Push 2/3, Push 1. Push 2, Push 3. For colour neg I find that it&#8217;s not really worth doing anything less than Push 2.

400 speed film may be OK developed normally &#8211; it depends on the lighting and the maximum aperture of your lens. When I first started doing concert photography the fastest colour film we had available was ISO 160.

Best,
Helen


----------



## djacobox372

If you have a fast lens (f1.4) then you can often get away with shooting iso 400 film and pushing it a stop to iso 800 -- you'll just need a steady hand.

I use ilford 3200 all the time and develop in kodak hc110--not sure why d76 wouldn't work.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

GreatPhotoRace said:


> You will have a little bit more play with exposure if you shoot in RAW.  About +/- 2 stopsLight Stalking » Should You Really Shoot in RAW?


Awkwaaaaard!


----------



## Josh66

What film is it?

Some films I wouldn't even think twice about pushing to 3200 or 6400.

Hell, even some 100 ISO films can be pushed to 1600 with usable results...

Fuji Neopan SS 100 @ 1600:



02191130 by J E, on Flickr

Arista Premium 100 (same as Plus-X) @ 1000:



04251111 by J E, on Flickr

Arista Premium 400 (same as Tri-X) @ 3200:



04201113 by J E, on Flickr

(Chemical/dilution and times are in the photo's description - click on it to see it on Flickr.)


----------



## PandaWolf

Lol. I was in such a rush. I should've been a bit more specific. I really appreciate the help. Fortunately, I found I was able to shoot at  400 without issues. I may still have to over develop. I used T-max 400 (Sadly. Need to buy more Ilford and screw what the school offers at 7.15 a roll. -_-). There was a lot of lighting from the stage itself and since I didn't have a flash, I had to under expose as to not simply capture the light itself, but I think I under exposed more than necessary. Regardless, the concert itself was an amazing experience. Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## flea77

GreatPhotoRace said:


> You will have a little bit more play with exposure if you shoot in RAW.  About +/- 2 stops
> 
> Light Stalking » Should You Really Shoot in RAW?



And here I thought all film was "shooting in raw"! Learn something new every day! 

Allan


----------



## PJL

flea77 said:


> GreatPhotoRace said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have a little bit more play with exposure if you shoot in RAW.  About +/- 2 stops
> 
> Light Stalking » Should You Really Shoot in RAW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought all film was "shooting in raw"! Learn something new every day!
> 
> Allan
Click to expand...

Not people shooting APS -- that's the film equivalent of jpeg.


----------

